# New puzzle



## Rik Hofland (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello everybody,

I am a 17 year old secundaryschool student from the Netherlands.
For a schoolproject for my research- and designclasses my group and I have Oskar van Deventer as our client.
He gave us the objection to do something new with a cube (this is anything we want for instance a new shapemod).
We choose to make a completely new puzzle and try to print it out with the 3D printer of our school.
We would like to know what the properties are that you look for in a twistypuzzle sothat we can make a as good as possible design

Ithank you in advance for your answer,

Rik Hofland


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 3, 2014)

I think it would be easiest to start with a design that is already somewhat original and modify from that point. Like a shapemod of the 2x4x6 or something like that seems cool to me.


----------



## gj matt (Oct 3, 2014)

The netherlands? Is that in like britain or something?

Just kidding, im culturally aware. I would agree with cubeologist, you shouldn't really try to create anything new, just take something that seems cool and deviate from it a bit.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 4, 2014)

Something small and hollow... AKA cheap if you end up putting it on Shapeways.


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Oct 12, 2014)

Uitstekend!! Wij hebben een "3D printer" op mijn school ook!


----------



## Lonely Parrot (Oct 14, 2014)

How about a Cube that has Gears in some parts and normal in some parts?


----------



## Berd (Oct 14, 2014)

Either a Proportional - fully functional 1x3x5 or a 57mm that turns like a 3x3 AND a Skewb. Good luck!


----------



## Maccoboy (Oct 27, 2014)

best place for this information would be the twisty puzzle forum, They're the best forum for modding, collection and new designs - http://twistypuzzles.com/


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi, I've actually designed and 3d printed several puzzles from shapeways before. As Maccoboy has said, the Twisty Puzzles forum is the best place to go for information regarding puzzle design!


----------

